# July 4, 2020 Armed Black Militia at Stone Mountain, GA Issues Threats



## Slippy

Looks like this shit is fixin' to get real.

https://patriotpost.us/opinion/7191...stone-mountain-on-independence-day-2020-07-06

https://www.lifezette.com/2020/07/w...source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation


----------



## Slippy

They call themselves a Black Militia and NFAC (Not Effing Around Coalition)

https://www.newsweek.com/armed-blac...-militia-georgias-stone-mountain-park-1515494


----------



## Prepared One

I saw this yesterday. Go figure, the MSM seems to be ignoring it. The article is correct, if they had been white militants they would have been all over it.


----------



## StratMaster

Prepared One said:


> I saw this yesterday. Go figure, the MSM seems to be ignoring it. The article is correct, if they had been white militants they would have been all over it.


Bitches are going to show up in the wrong municipality and get ventilated.


----------



## Illini Warrior

dumb azzholes just like those will be the cause of a race war exploding - just like that BLM & ANTIFA roadblock shooting >>> only takes one to get it going - instead of wounding some middle aged white guy - a white family including kids get wiped out - or a bunch of those marching idiots raid a home in a small town ....

surprised as hell there hasn't been a tit-4-tat already for some of this protesting & riot violence ....


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Illini Warrior said:


> or a bunch of those marching idiots raid a home in a small town ....











They just might pick the wrong house.


----------



## Camel923

Overall non blacks are afraid of the angry mob in general. Plus as a government protected group anyone that stands their ground Against this mob is guaranteed to get at least an expensive anal exam or prison time. These dangerous D bags know it too.


----------



## Mad Trapper

These feral beasts need to be treated as such.

The D-rats (mayors, governors, DAs) have given them a pass for crimes including murder; the rule of law don't apply.

They are even killing each other off.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/07/police-8-year-old-girl-shot-killed-armed-protesters-blocking-street-near-atlanta-wendys-rayshard-brooks-killed/

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/07/atlanta-triple-shooting-leaves-one-dead-scene-fatal-shooting-8-year-old-black-girl-parents-cry-black-lives-matter-killed/

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...d-interstate-seattle-130-struck-black-driver/

I'm thinking of putting some chain link fence on the brush guard of my pickup, it would keep the "peaceful protesters" out of my radiator.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## jimcosta

*NFAC/Black Panther Marches Not #1A #2A*

Col. Roy Potter - 7 Minute Video


----------



## Piratesailor

Shit.. give the blacks more gun....

They just shoot each other!

These duchebags are just that.. sure, go into a state park where no one is around and parade. Now.. come into a suburb and do that. Ventilate.


----------



## Sasquatch

Just remember, we got a lot of our gun laws from democrats trying to keep blacks from having guns. 

I wouldn't be surprised to see a whole slew of new gun laws come out of the Democrats soon.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

When you actually take the time and think about the lack of logic with these black idiots who hate ******, it makes you chuckle at how stupid they really are.

They refuse to believe that young black men and abortionists are the 2 largest murderers of black people in the US. 

Heart Disease, Type 2 Diabetes are also very high in regards to "natural death" of middle age and older black Americans. 

For well over 150 years White Americans have been bending over backwards advocating special treatment, money and circumstances for the advancement of black Americans. Now they go into the inner cities and raise hell, burning their own shit down all because of some made up generationally expired hatred for White Americans?!?! 

The stupidity runs deep in this culture.

PS Stone Mountain, GA a beautiful and majestic stone sculpture used to be a great place for all Americans to visit....25 years ago.

The area around Stone Mountain is now a shit hole of gimme dats and welfare rats.

And if I may brag, my personal best time for running up the 1 mile Stone Mountain Trail was sub 15 minutes. It's only 1 mile but the elevation increase is pretty steep. The Mountain rises to 1700 feet but I think the 1 mile trail is a 900 feet climb. Pretty proud of that time.


----------



## stowlin

Man can’t find this story in the news. Is it still happening or ?


----------



## 65mustang

Piratesailor said:


> Shit.. give the black more gun....
> 
> They just shoot each other!
> 
> These duchebags are just that.. sure, go into a state park where no one is around and parade. Now.. come into a suburb and do that. Ventilate.


Chicago, week of July 4th. 6/28 to 7/4...tally is 26 killed and 132 shot. Black on Black exclusively. ****** ain't the problem, Blacks are their own problem. Who sells a scope with white crosshairs?


----------



## Chipper

So when the wifey asks my I need a suburban with a mini gun on top.


----------



## Robie

stowlin said:


> Man can't find this story in the news. Is it still happening or ?


https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brie...sters-march-through-confederate-memorial-park


----------



## Smitty901

Saw that . let a few White guys try that. Prison for sure.. The loud mouth one about how good they may be in for a lesson if he comes near hare. His little toys won't get close enough.


----------



## Kauboy

I have mixed feelings about these things...

On the one hand, Americans have the right to peaceably assemble and petition their government for redress, and have a right to keep and bear arms.
I fully support them in these regards. For the most part, they were peaceful and just speaking their minds. (I was even impressed by the speaker calling out the fantasy "sniper" for laying down and pointing his gun at a mountain. "I told you, we don't point at anything that doesn't point at us first.")
On the other hand, this is an intimidation push designed to "call out" the white supremacists who've used this same site for their own rallies. That's only going to lead to escalation.

Do I care much if white supremacists and black supremacists end up shooting each other in a confined space? Not really. But I don't see it ever happening.
I firmly believe that an armed society is a polite society. When everybody is armed, nobody is a victim. There is a tremendously powerful sense of calm that overtakes a crowd when everybody is capable of kicking off the massacre, and with every passing second, nobody does. Almost like we can indeed be civil and find common ground when our tongues and actions are limited by the threat of lethal force.

Of course, all this flies out the window if their entire intention is to destroy the country and replace our system with one proven to be a genocidal failure.
Be careful of what lies beneath the guise of "ending racism".


----------



## bigwheel

Slippy said:


> Looks like this shit is fixin' to get real.
> 
> https://patriotpost.us/opinion/7191...stone-mountain-on-independence-day-2020-07-06
> 
> https://www.lifezette.com/2020/07/w...source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation


I keep getting the feeling Trump is fixing to take off the kid gloves with these silly Liberals. I would suggest National Martial Law and start filling Gitmo plumb up starting with Obummer..Soros..Kerry..Oprah..half the Supreme court..Biden..Hillary..CNN..Jessie Jackson..Al Sharpton...Holder..etc..etc. Military tribunals with immediate sentences carried out. Hanging or a hypo to sleepy town. Their choice. If God has different plans we will try to deal with it.


----------



## Krackentoa

If I were trump. I'm jot that smart but here it is anyway. Is declare members of the crypts and bloods as terrorists. Start rounding up all known associates and put them In gitmo via the patriot act. No lawyers no nothing. That will kill their Ranks by 50%.


----------



## Kauboy

Taking such actions proves you're no better than your opponent. There have always been men who justified tyranny. If our president makes the same mistake, I will stand against him, and any that support such acts.

Do not be so quick to spit on your own principles out of emotion or convenience.


----------



## inceptor

Kauboy said:


> I have mixed feelings about these things...
> 
> On the one hand, Americans have the right to peaceably assemble and petition their government for redress, and have a right to keep and bear arms.
> I fully support them in these regards. For the most part, they were peaceful and just speaking their minds. (I was even impressed by the speaker calling out the fantasy "sniper" for laying down and pointing his gun at a mountain. "I told you, we don't point at anything that doesn't point at us first.")
> On the other hand, this is an intimidation push designed to "call out" the white supremacists who've used this same site for their own rallies. That's only going to lead to escalation.
> 
> Do I care much if white supremacists and black supremacists end up shooting each other in a confined space? Not really. But I don't see it ever happening.
> I firmly believe that an armed society is a polite society. When everybody is armed, nobody is a victim. There is a tremendously powerful sense of calm that overtakes a crowd when everybody is capable of kicking off the massacre, and with every passing second, nobody does. Almost like we can indeed be civil and find common ground when our tongues and actions are limited by the threat of lethal force.
> 
> Of course, all this flies out the window if their entire intention is to destroy the country and replace our system with one proven to be a genocidal failure.
> Be careful of what lies beneath the guise of "ending racism".


This may put a slightly different spin on things. Now understand I saw this posted on another board. This is the only source I could find. Is it true? I think is possible. Read the article.



> Grand Master Jay, the self-described leader of the black militia NFAC is advocating for a "new black nation," suggesting that Texas will do just fine, as soon as the Lone Star state can be ceded to them.


https://www.bizpacreview.com/2020/0...-in-georgia-we-here-where-the-f-you-at-943000


----------



## Krackentoa

Kauboy said:


> Taking such actions proves you're no better than your opponent. There have always been men who justified tyranny. If our president makes the same mistake, I will stand against him, and any that support such acts.
> 
> Do not be so quick to spit on your own principles out of emotion or convenience.


Who's post are you referring to? If its mine...the blood and crypts are responsible for most of the black on black crime. They have terrorized Americans for 30+years. If they arent terrorists then I dont know what a terrorist is. Guarentee half un the "black militia" are just that.


----------



## Krackentoa

Hahaha. Texas may secede but never be ceded to them. If that's what they really thought they are crazier than dementia Joe Biden.


----------



## Slippy

Kauboy said:


> I have mixed feelings about these things...
> 
> On the one hand, Americans have the right to peaceably assemble and petition their government for redress, and have a right to keep and bear arms.
> I fully support them in these regards. For the most part, they were peaceful and just speaking their minds. (I was even impressed by the speaker calling out the fantasy "sniper" for laying down and pointing his gun at a mountain. "I told you, we don't point at anything that doesn't point at us first.")
> On the other hand, this is an intimidation push designed to "call out" the white supremacists who've used this same site for their own rallies. That's only going to lead to escalation.
> 
> Do I care much if white supremacists and black supremacists end up shooting each other in a confined space? Not really. But I don't see it ever happening.
> I firmly believe that an armed society is a polite society. When everybody is armed, nobody is a victim. There is a tremendously powerful sense of calm that overtakes a crowd when everybody is capable of kicking off the massacre, and with every passing second, nobody does. Almost like we can indeed be civil and find common ground when our tongues and actions are limited by the threat of lethal force.
> 
> *Of course, all this flies out the window if their entire intention is to destroy the country and replace our system with one proven to be a genocidal failure.*
> Be careful of what lies beneath the guise of "ending racism".


And that appears, to me, to be their goal.


----------



## Piratesailor

Read that link of the black group. It was actually comical. At first I was upset since if they were white it would be slammed in the media and they probably would be arrested, 1a and 2a be damned. Personally I think they were inciting violence. There is indeed a law against that. 

But as I read more I laughed and laughed. Texas... really? I have known these groups are stupid but now I have proof. 

Btw, they are welcome to move to another country and one specifically created for them. Liberia was formed from former slaves. Hell, I’ll even contribute to a boat trip, not a plane, but a boat trip. If they feel they are “prisoners” from the former slave trade then they can go back to Africa the way they arrived.. on a boat.


----------



## 0rocky

Excellent position. @Kauboy


----------



## Kauboy

Krackentoa said:


> Who's post are you referring to? If its mine...the blood and crypts are responsible for most of the black on black crime. They have terrorized Americans for 30+years. If they arent terrorists then I dont know what a terrorist is. Guarentee half un the "black militia" are just that.


Yes, it was directed toward your post. Sorry for not quoting.
It was also directed toward Bigwheel.

Gitmo is reserved for enemy combatants encountered on the battlefield.
Every U.S. citizen is guaranteed fair representation and a fair trial, "terrorist" or not.
If you start compromising this, you are headed down a very dangerous road, and I will not be dragged along with it.


----------



## Kauboy

inceptor said:


> This may put a slightly different spin on things. Now understand I saw this posted on another board. This is the only source I could find. Is it true? I think is possible. Read the article.
> 
> https://www.bizpacreview.com/2020/0...-in-georgia-we-here-where-the-f-you-at-943000


"We file a declaration of liberation, declaring every African-American descendant of slavery a political prisoner here in the United States, that was affected by the Portuguese slave trade, and after that, the United States then has a choice, either carve us a piece of land out here - we'll take Texas - and let us do our own thing, *or don't stop us when we exit this body here and go somewhere where they will give us our own land to build our own nation*."

Sounds fair. I don't think anyone, anywhere, is going to stand in your way when you leave.
We'll keep Texas, thank you very much. You can head off and "carve out" your own little spot somewhere else. I can't imagine any other nation is looking to take you in, so you might want to try Antarctica.
"Wakanda Forever!"

EDIT: I can't help but notice he's asking for ANOTHER, albeit much larger, handout. The Democrat slave masters have done an amazing brainwashing job on the black community.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

If we don't give them Texas, will they try and take it by force?

That would be a sight to see...


----------



## Chiefster23

NewRiverGeorge said:


> If we don't give them Texas, will they try and take it by force?
> 
> That would be a sight to see...


:vs_lol::vs_lol: yep! A sight to see!


----------



## inceptor

NewRiverGeorge said:


> If we don't give them Texas, will they try and take it by force?
> 
> That would be a sight to see...


It would be interesting if the try. From what he said though, I doubt they will. He said "as soon as the Lone Star state can be ceded to them." I don't think that will happen willingly.

I'm sure though that there is a majority of folks willing to give up land mass in the northeast. Liberals to the core.


----------



## Kauboy

NewRiverGeorge said:


> If we don't give them Texas, will they try and take it by force?
> 
> That would be a sight to see...


I would honestly feel bad about how terrible that would play out for them.
Slow and steady, and we might very well turn blue again. Fast and aggressive? Psssh... As offensive as the term is to some, "curb stomping" would be an apt description of what they could expect.


----------



## Redneck

Does anyone here really believe there would be an organized effort to take over a state? To take Texas? Really?

I think some of y'all have too much time on your hands. Maybe you should take up gardening?


----------



## Robie

******* said:


> Does anyone here really believe there would be an organized effort to take over a state? To take Texas? Really?


Uh...kinda....

I've read posts by a couple of staunch Texans who when talking about antifa or blm, state...they better not try that in my town.

Both said they were not willing to travel to get involved but would protect their small towns.

From what I am seeing the last several months, I'm wondering if that dilutes into....better not try that at my home....

*Very unfortunately*, I think the "American will" has become more about tough talking on the internet than about tough actions.

Me included.

I also think that the last thing "we" want is violence and "hope" things settle down and will get back to our definition of normal....even though we all realize that ain't gonna happen.

In short, I think "enough is enough" is just talk.


----------



## Kauboy

******* said:


> Does anyone here really believe there would be an organized effort to take over a state? To take Texas? Really?
> 
> I think some of y'all have too much time on your hands. Maybe you should take up gardening?


No, not really. The self-proclaimed leader even said if it wouldn't be given to them, they'd go elsewhere, and people better not stand in their way. Bold words to mean "if we run away from our threat, you better move".


----------



## Piratesailor

NewRiverGeorge said:


> If we don't give them Texas, will they try and take it by force?
> 
> That would be a sight to see...


To that the only thing I'd say I'd yeeehaaaa...

Bring on deaf Smith.


----------



## Robie

Aren't most of the major cities in Texas pretty liberal?

Liberal is just one short step away from being radical. Radical is only a half-step away from being violent.


----------



## Smitty901

******* said:


> Does anyone here really believe there would be an organized effort to take over a state? To take Texas? Really?
> 
> I think some of y'all have too much time on your hands. Maybe you should take up gardening?


 Why not they are trying to take over the country. Burning looting killing. Not a thing being done to stop them. We will give the justice system time to figure it out. But time will run out then we fight back. That is when you need to watch the show. That band of punks aint nothing.


----------



## Kauboy

Robie said:


> Aren't most of the major cities in Texas pretty liberal?
> 
> Liberal is just one short step away from being radical. Radical is only a half-step away from being violent.


Indeed, and thanks to their city councils and mayors, they're largely unarmed and fearful of guns.
A violent revolution would not go well for them.'
It would be like having a pet. They're fun to play with, but when it comes time to put 'em down, you feel bad about it.


----------



## inceptor

******* said:


> Does anyone here really believe there would be an organized effort to take over a state? To take Texas? Really?
> 
> I think some of y'all have too much time on your hands. Maybe you should take up gardening?


No. We are really making this up because we are bored. There are no riots an 600 people (including children) were not killed over the long weekend. Plus Seattle and Minneapolis are in good shape.

Just keyboard commando's looking for something to talk about. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Krackentoa

It depends. The cities, are but not by an overwhelming amount. Certainly not enough to allow it to be run by a bunch of whack jobs. We have a nutball dem senator but no one takes him serious.


----------



## Redneck

inceptor said:


> No. We are really making this up because we are bored. There are no riots an 600 people (including children) were not killed over the long weekend. Plus Seattle and Minneapolis are in good shape.
> 
> Just keyboard commando's looking for something to talk about. Nothing to see here, move along.


Not saying the country is in good shape but don't you think it quite the stretch to go from pretty much typical big city crime to an organized movement to take on the whole US and take over a state? Come on? Is this movement even organized? Is there one unified group of leadership? Is there one charismatic leader pushing for this? Of all the hundreds of thousands of protesters, how many have demanded they get a state? Can they be counted on one hand?

Seems like every time some bad white cop kills a black person, they get riled up. But it doesn't last. The reason is because there is no central theme & no central leadership. Of course there is Black Lives Matter but even that is not organized and 99% of the protesters aren't violent or committing crimes. Many aren't black. They don't even believe their name, because if they really believed black lives matter then they would be just as mad, or madder when some punk gang member kills 10 blacks... including children. But nope... not a word.

I lived thru a time of social change with the civil rights movement. When I was a kid, at the doctor's office, there was a white waiting room & a colored. Our schools were segregated. Point being, the Civil Rights Movement was a true movement that had a true, unified cause. They were in the right. They had a host of charismatic leaders who could focus the attention of their members, and the nation as a whole, to their plight. Even when their leaders were killed, others stepped up.

This movement, if you really want to consider this a movement, is in kindergarten. You have a lot of people upset about racism in the police... and they are correct. Many folks today are still racist in that the judge someone simply by the color of their skin. But that is not enough to unify an entire group of people. There is no one law that they can rally against, as in the past. It is not as if it is mainly whites killing blacks. Everyone knows the real issue is black on black. If they had true leadership that actually believed black lives matter, they would first solve black on black crime... or at least start a real movement to do so.

Simply put, there is no movement, no leadership and no true cause. And there is certainly no real attempt to take over any state. Hell, they can't even take over a few city blocks without reverting to their criminal selves.


----------



## inceptor

******* said:


> Not saying the country is in good shape but don't you think it quite the stretch to go from pretty much typical big city crime to an organized movement to take on the whole US and take over a state? Come on? Is this movement even organized? Is there one unified group of leadership? Is there one charismatic leader pushing for this? Of all the hundreds of thousands of protesters, how many have demanded they get a state? Can they be counted on one hand?
> 
> Seems like every time some bad white cop kills a black person, they get riled up. But it doesn't last. The reason is because there is no central theme & no central leadership. Of course there is Black Lives Matter but even that is not organized and 99% of the protesters aren't violent or committing crimes. Many aren't black. They don't even believe their name, because if they really believed black lives matter then they would be just as mad, or madder when some punk gang member kills 10 blacks... including children. But nope... not a word.
> 
> I lived thru a time of social change with the civil rights movement. When I was a kid, at the doctor's office, there was a white waiting room & a colored. Our schools were segregated. Point being, the Civil Rights Movement was a true movement that had a true, unified cause. They were in the right. They had a host of charismatic leaders who could focus the attention of their members, and the nation as a whole, to their plight. Even when their leaders were killed, others stepped up.
> 
> This movement, if you really want to consider this a movement, is in kindergarten. You have a lot of people upset about racism in the police... and they are correct. Many folks today are still racist in that the judge someone simply by the color of their skin. But that is not enough to unify an entire group of people. There is no one law that they can rally against, as in the past. It is not as if it is mainly whites killing blacks. Everyone knows the real issue is black on black. If they had true leadership that actually believed black lives matter, they would first solve black on black crime... or at least start a real movement to do so.
> 
> Simply put, there is no movement, no leadership and no true cause. And there is certainly no real attempt to take over any state. Hell, they can't even take over a few city blocks without reverting to their criminal selves.


You are correct in that at times there is a small uprising. Today is the 4 year anniversary of the guy who killed 5 police officers in Dallas. So yes, this does happen at times.

What makes this one different, and in case you don't follow the news, is that this violence has spread to 3 continents. George Floyd's death is causing cities to riot in Europe and Australia and demand defunding the police. It was even reported recenty that Canada was joining in. BLM and Antifa have been very small organizations up to this point. Then suddenly they are both worldwide entities? BLM now has corporate backing with funds that are being donated to them. They are sending many millions of dollars to democrat candidates. Many donating do not know this because the funding is through ActBlue. You don't have to believe me, click on the BLM webpage, click donate, you can donate $1. It will take you to the ActBlue page. Here is the link to their expenditures page.

https://www.opensecrets.org/pacs/expenditures.php?cycle=2020&cmte=C00401224

One of the many video's out there shows Antifa handing out AR-15's out of the back of a trunk. One of the reasons this was posted was because ainw of the people were minors. This was recorded by an Antifa or BLM member. I don't know if you have ever priced one but I can promise that they are not cheap enough to hand out a lot out of a trunk. Have you tried to buy ammo lately? In many areas ammo in nonexistent and online is very hard to find in stock.






Earlier I posted 2 links somewhere. Take a look at these and you tell me this is merely a coincidence and not planned.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/al-gore-un-secretary-general-great-reset-global-capitalism

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/05/politics/strongmen-world-order-trump-election-intl/index.html

Now I will give you my personal opinion. This is the preview, the trailer of coming attractions. If you think COVID will be over anytime soon, you would be wrong. You shut down businesses while people can't feed their families or pay their bills? It's better to be homeless and starve because of the virus? This and the riots will be pushed until the economy collapses. Then the feature event occurs. Crashing the US economy is key to the first link. A global reset, one world currency. This will be a cashless currency. So yes, there is organization behind this.

Are you having a coin shortage in your area? The Fed says the coins need to be cleaned. Yeah right. Early on they said that the virus doesn't stay on metal long. And now they say the virus is on it's 3rd mutation. Add to that China has developed a new version of H1N1. 2 pandemics back to back? Coincidence?

https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/30/asia/china-swine-flu-pandemic-intl-hnk-scli-scn/index.html

Now if you choose to not believe any of this, that's your choice. But there is a lot of money behind this. I can tell you that more people believe this more than ever. Look at the link below. NICS checks have broken records this year in March, April, May and June. Don't believe me, look at the FBI link.

https://www.fbi.gov/file-repository/nics_firearm_checks_-_month_year.pdf/view


----------



## Redneck

Yes, I remember when Obama became president & all the folks thought the world was coming to an end... and you couldn't find ammo anywhere. With all these "news" organizations spouting their beliefs & agendas, I think we will keep seeing this.

Just because some idiots are giving away guns, doesn't make a national movement. How many folks are demanding blacks be given a state? What the hell would they do with one once they got it? 

We don't have any coin or food shortage here. About the only thing you can't get are the disinfectant wipes.


----------



## Robie

> Many folks today are still racist in that the judge someone simply by the color of their skin.


....and they keep making it so easy.


----------



## inceptor

******* said:


> Yes, I remember when Obama became president & all the folks thought the world was coming to an end... and you couldn't find ammo anywhere. With all these "news" organizations spouting their beliefs & agendas, I think we will keep seeing this.
> 
> Just because some idiots are giving away guns, doesn't make a national movement. How many folks are demanding blacks be given a state? What the hell would they do with one once they got it?
> 
> We don't have any coin or food shortage here. About the only thing you can't get are the disinfectant wipes.


That's fine. I'm glad there are no issues in Miss. I truly hope it stays that way. You have a beautiful place. Enjoy it.


----------



## inceptor

@******* Honestly I hope I'm wrong. I'm getting too old for this crap.


----------



## Prepared One

I am not worried about BLM per say, nor will I dismiss them out of hand. They are useful idiots to be sure but their messaging is evolving. The real threat is who is funding them and the even more useful idiots that buy into their ideology. They could give a rats ass about black lives, it's power they are after, it's socialism. BLM is the group everyone is looking at while socialism burrows deeper into the system. They will never win an out an out fight based on socialism, but they don't have to when they can get elected.


----------



## Smitty901

******* said:


> Yes, I remember when Obama became president & all the folks thought the world was coming to an end... and you couldn't find ammo anywhere. With all these "news" organizations spouting their beliefs & agendas, I think we will keep seeing this.
> 
> Just because some idiots are giving away guns, doesn't make a national movement. How many folks are demanding blacks be given a state? What the hell would they do with one once they got it?
> 
> We don't have any coin or food shortage here. About the only thing you can't get are the disinfectant wipes.


 He is the one that pushed for and now has a race war . So we were right about him. He is still working behind the sense to make it happen. Hide your head in the sand if you wish . Like always others will bail you out.
As for shortage you are not looking then. Parts for many pool system can not be had, test kits for them gone . Many parts for motorcycles even those made in US back ordered no delivery date. Your seeing common spots on shelf's empty with sign s back ordered. Harley 2012 models should be releaed in August, delayed until JAN or FEB now
Bacon is $7.00 a pound. Think it is time to start raise Hogs again. You can not buy a chest type freeze.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> He is the one that pushed for and now has a race war . So we were right about him. He is still working behind the sense to make it happen. Hide your head in the sand if you wish . Like always others will bail you out.
> As for shortage you are not looking then. Parts for many pool system can not be had, test kits for them gone . Many parts for motorcycles even those made in US back ordered no delivery date. Your seeing common spots on shelf's empty with sign s back ordered. Harley 2012 models should be releaed in August, delayed until JAN or FEB now
> Bacon is $7.00 a pound. Think it is time to start raise Hogs again. You can not buy a chest type freeze.


Yup. I was in Publix in Dothan this past weekend. I noticed many bare spots where there used to never be bare spots.


----------



## Rellgar

Has the good Col. Ever been right about anything? Has anything come to pass that's he has forewarned?


----------



## Smitty901

And even more fake racism. But hey who cares it could have been real right . Racism is a farce . No big deal he will get reelected anyway next time around can't blame him for cheating. Theyssssssssss love a cheater screaming racism.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/oregon-politician-racist-letter-himself

"An Oregon politician has confessed to penning a racist letter to himself after he initially claimed it was anonymously sent to him, authorities said."


----------



## Mad Trapper

******* said:


> Yes, I remember when Obama became president & all the folks thought the world was coming to an end... and you couldn't find ammo anywhere. With all these "news" organizations spouting their beliefs & agendas, I think we will keep seeing this.
> 
> Just because some idiots are giving away guns, doesn't make a national movement. How many folks are demanding blacks be given a state? What the hell would they do with one once they got it?
> 
> We don't have any coin or food shortage here. About the only thing you can't get are the disinfectant wipes.


But if a church raffle gives away a gun LEGALLY,not passed out from a car trunk, in communist NY no less.......go to their Sunday mass, and create BLM riot!!!!!

Grace Baptist Church ? An ol' fashioned church preaching the ol' time religion.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/watch-protesters-storm-baptist-church-harass-children-assault-parishioners-hows-your-head-feel-pastor


----------



## Mad Trapper

******* said:


> Yes, I remember when Obama became president & all the folks thought the world was coming to an end... and you couldn't find ammo anywhere. With all these "news" organizations spouting their beliefs & agendas, I think we will keep seeing this.
> 
> Just because some idiots are giving away guns, doesn't make a national movement. How many folks are demanding blacks be given a state? What the hell would they do with one once they got it?
> 
> We don't have any coin or food shortage here. About the only thing you can't get are the disinfectant wipes.


Most food here is up price wise. TP , detergent, bleach, disinfectants, and paper towels are still scarce and ~100% inflated prices.

In sale scott TP 12-pack was $5, now it's $12-13. SOMEBODY is making a lot of ill gotten loot


----------



## Black 5

The biggest line of bullsh*t I hear from some people on forums:


----------



## Mad Trapper

Black 5 said:


> The biggest line of bullsh*t I hear from some people on forums:


I liked Animal House :tango_face_grin:


----------



## inceptor

Mad Trapper said:


> Most food here is up price wise. TP , detergent, bleach, disinfectants, and paper towels are still scarce and ~100% inflated prices.
> 
> In sale scott TP 12-pack was $5, now it's $12-13. SOMEBODY is making a lot of ill gotten loot


Yeah, no kidding. I like a peach tea drink that I normally order on Amazon. The price has tripled since COVID. I normally order a case of 12 at a time but now they are selling 4 for the same price I used to pay for 12. I'm finding many prices, when you can find it in stock, are climbing significantly.


----------



## Mad Trapper

inceptor said:


> Yeah, no kidding. I like a peach tea drink that I normally order on Amazon. The price has tripled since COVID. I normally order a case of 12 at a time but now they are selling 4 for the same price I used to pay for 12. I'm finding many prices, when you can find it in stock, are climbing significantly.


Grow your own, it's not done yet!!!

I REALLY think the POS were just testing, to see


----------



## inceptor

Mad Trapper said:


> Grow your own, it's not done yet!!!
> 
> I REALLY think the POS were just testing, to see


If I could. Right now I'm trying to figure out growing enough veggies to last us in this not real shortage. My backyard is very small. 20' from the fence to the back door with 2 medium size trees on one end.


----------



## 46rkl

Despite the BS rhetoric from a few, I just can’t help but think that it’s a good thing to see a fairly large group of US citizens exercising their 2A rights. I’m glad to see it. There are always the lunatic fringe at any gathering but look at the group as a whole. Peaceful, forceful and defiant against any who say that it’s wrong to carry in protest. I say, well done!


----------



## Denton

46rkl said:


> Despite the BS rhetoric from a few, I just can't help but think that it's a good thing to see a fairly large group of US citizens exercising their 2A rights. I'm glad to see it. There are always the lunatic fringe at any gathering but look at the group as a whole. Peaceful, forceful and defiant against any who say that it's wrong to carry in protest. I say, well done!


Threatening people is not peaceful. Telling a woman in a care that they are her worst nightmare; is that peaceful?


----------



## csi-tech

I want to see black America exercising their rights. Exactly as I do. This group claiming to be veterans, Spec warriors and legal gun owners are a bit suspicious. The "Boogaloo boys" in Virginia never covered their faces yet, for reasons known but to them, this group elected to cover their noses, eyes and mouths with bandanas, goggles glasses etc. reason being? They are convicted felons, discharged under other than honorable conditions, domestic violence sentenced, addicted to alcohol or illegal substances or adjudicated mentally unfit to own a gun. Prove me wrong.


----------



## inceptor

46rkl said:


> Despite the BS rhetoric from a few, I just can't help but think that it's a good thing to see a fairly large group of US citizens exercising their 2A rights. I'm glad to see it. There are always the lunatic fringe at any gathering but look at the group as a whole. Peaceful, forceful and defiant against any who say that it's wrong to carry in protest. I say, well done!


Exercising your 1A and 2A rights is something everyone should do. But there is a line. Your right to swing your fist ends at the tip of my nose.

Making threats is not a good way to exercise either the 1st or the 2nd Amendments. No, I don't remember the language in either amendment saying it's your right to threaten others.


----------

